# Venus Optics announces the Laowa RF 10mm f/4 ‘Cookie’ lens for APS-C sensors



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 19, 2022)

> *Anhui China, Jul 19, 2022 *– Venus Optics announces the launch of the new Laowa 10mm f/4 Cookie Lens for APS-C mirrorless cameras. It is one of the world’s widest rectilinear pancake lenses for APS-C cameras. At a cookie size of 25mm(0.98”) long and weighing only 130g(0.29lbs), it literally can be put in your pocket. Most of the wide-angle pancake lenses on the market are either fisheye or pinhole. They usually have obvious barrel distortion and inferior image quality. However, this new Laowa Cookie Lens is equipped with a high-performance optical design, featuring super-low distortion and optimized image quality to ensure users take full advantage of the mirrorless system – compact and capable. Laowa 10mm f/4 Cookie is a fun and mighty option for day-to-day content creators to carry around without burden, ideal for street, urban, landscape photography and everyday snapshots. The Lens has black and silver versions for multiple mounts including Canon RF, Nikon Z, Sony E, L...



Continue reading...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 19, 2022)

There is already a review of this lens.


----------



## Sharlin (Jul 19, 2022)

Looks like a fun little lens!


----------



## Besisika (Jul 19, 2022)

Sharlin said:


> Looks like a fun little lens!


Still a manual lens, regardless!


----------



## AlanF (Jul 20, 2022)

Besisika said:


> Still a manual lens, regardless!


With the depth of field of that short focal length and f/4, it’s not much of a problem.


----------



## Besisika (Jul 20, 2022)

AlanF said:


> With the depth of field of that short focal length and f/4, it’s not much of a problem.


I have the laowa 16mm at f/4 and I still see the difference on people's eyes. Try to shoot a video at f/4 in tight space, such as inside a car, say 3/4 body, focus to the person's eye and you will see why you would need autofocus when he moves his head back and forth while singing.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 20, 2022)

Besisika said:


> I have the laowa 16mm at f/4 and I still see the difference on people's eyes. Try to shoot a video at f/4 in tight space, such as inside a car, say 3/4 body, focus to the person's eye and you will see why you would need autofocus when he moves his head back and forth while singing.


Sure, if you regularly shoot videos inside cars and focussing on eyes, it’s not the lens for you. I wouldn’t buy a manual focus lens for birds in flight either. But, most people use ultra wide angle lenses where setting focus to infinity or a hyperfocal distance or closer is more than adequate.


----------



## 2 cents (Jul 20, 2022)

AlanF said:


> Sure, if you regularly shoot videos inside cars and focussing on eyes, it’s not the lens for you. I wouldn’t buy a manual focus lens for birds in flight either. But, most people use ultra wide angle lenses where setting focus to infinity or a hyperfocal distance or closer is more than adequate.


Yes, it's a one trick pony.

I personally find these lenses a gimmick for hipsters. I used to have the EF14mm with broken AF out of warranty and used it a lot on hyperfocal, but there is so much more you can do with an ultra wide lens, and autofocus is very handy. For my eyes, it is paramount.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 20, 2022)

2 cents said:


> Yes, it's a one trick pony.
> 
> I personally find these lenses a gimmick for hipsters. I used to have the EF14mm with broken AF out of warranty and used it a lot on hyperfocal, but there is so much more you can do with an ultra wide lens, and autofocus is very handy. For my eyes, it is paramount.


People complain about everything. This lens is cheap and gives beautiful absolutely rectilinear images which is great for a pancake lens you can slip into your pocket and take with you on vacation or for more serious work, but it won't of course do everything. The RF 16mm f/2.8 has really great AF, is dirt cheap, very sharp in the centre but requires serious digital correction for distortion, and so the optics is derided by others. It's said "Don't let the perfect be the enemy of the good". But, the perfect is the enemy on forums. Sure, buy an expensive and possibly huge lens that will do everything, and, for some, such lenses are essential. But, far more people will buy and be very happy with these cheaper offerings that are good but not perfect.


----------



## LogicExtremist (Jul 20, 2022)

One trick pony??? An UW 16mm lens is popular for landscape, nature, gardens, interior, architecture, real estate, and general outdoor photography, the kind of things that don't move, where shots can be carefully framed and set up, and in those situations manual focus is not an impediment.

This ultrawide focal length is not good for close up portraits/headshots as the perspective will be unnatural and distorted, it does work though when using a distant view of the subject.

If you want photos like the one shown below, where the nose is enlarged and the face is stretched thin, then just use a smartphone and get the same funky distortion, like all the smartphone users who don't quite understand focal length distortion and shoot portraits really close with an UW! (PS - in case of any confusion, the image on the right is closer to how the subject really looks!) 




From https://annawu.com/blog/2011/09/focal-length-comparison/


----------



## Besisika (Jul 21, 2022)

LogicExtremist said:


> One trick pony??? An UW 16mm lens is popular for landscape, nature, gardens, interior, architecture, real estate, and general outdoor photography, the kind of things that don't move, where shots can be carefully framed and set up, and in those situations manual focus is not an impediment.


Don 't you love it when people stick to what they know and treat it as a bible?
You won't be able to shoot a bathroom scene with a 200mm lens.
I do realize that perfect photographers want top notch quality at all times. It took me 33 years to get rid of that imperfection and to realize that storytelling is about more than beautiful pixels. If technology cannot keep up with the need of curious mind, then it is nothing more than an obsolution. 
I do have both the Laowa 16mm and the canon RF 16mm, but ever since I acquired the canon, the Laowa sits in the box: doesn't have autofocus.
I have been intrigued by Laowa for their ability to get out of that bubble of experienced photographers, and to get many to the land of curiosity and new ideas, yet, unable to get themselves out of that manual world. You give people abilities they have never experienced before, yet you drag them back to the age of my forefathers.
What good is rectilinearity for, if you miss the shot? 
I know, we do not shoot the same thing. This gives me the right to have an opinion that manual lenses are useless. It is not a complaint, it is a statement of need.

On a side note, why would I use a smartphone to take a picture, if I have an R5? I don't understand the suggestion.
UW lenses are not just for static subjects. I use it to shoot volleyball and basketball games, I use mine to shoot tight space scenes such as in a metro and in a fridge. I use it on gimbal, I shoot manual macro with it, I shoot band rehearsal, and for all these examples, I need autofocus, and never missed rectilinearity. It would be great to have it, but not a must as much as autofocus is.


----------



## LogicExtremist (Jul 21, 2022)

Besisika said:


> Don 't you love it when people stick to what they know and treat it as a bible?
> You won't be able to shoot a bathroom scene with a 200mm lens.
> I do realize that perfect photographers want top notch quality at all times. It took me 33 years to get rid of that imperfection and to realize that storytelling is about more than beautiful pixels. If technology cannot keep up with the need of curious mind, then it is nothing more than an obsolution.
> I do have both the Laowa 16mm and the canon RF 16mm, but ever since I acquired the canon, the Laowa sits in the box: doesn't have autofocus.
> ...


What you meant to say is "_This gives me the right to have an opinion that manual lenses are useless FOR ME AND MY NEEDS_". That's better now, nobody will argue against that! 

You can shoot action with a manual lens as long as you are the correct distance away, so that the subject falls into the very deep depth of field that UW lenses have. This way, AF speed and accuracy won't really matter.

Why use a smartphone to take a picture if you have an R5? If you want to use lenses incorrectly, and take UW portraits really close up to produce badly distorted images of people's faces, so they look like every other smartphone face snapshot/selfie, you don't need a premium full-frame camera worth several thousands of dollars badly paired in a very mismatched way with a low image quality, entry-level cheap plastic 16mm lens. You can do it much more cheaply, easily and conveniently with any smartphone, and post it on social media instantly.


----------

